# Ventrilo help



## BloodBath (Jun 22, 2008)

My Ventrilo works fine until i minimize it or start a game. i've used vent for a while with no problems. just lately i've been having this problem. any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi BloodBath and welcome to TSF,

A description of the problem would be nice.


----------



## BloodBath (Jun 22, 2008)

Dah, I was in a hurry when I wrote that..........

First of all I have a Logitech G5 mouse. So I set the push to talk in the ventrilo setup to "L", then set button 4 "Key Assignment" to "L" in the Logitech set point software. 

The problem is, every time I minimize vent or start my COD4 game, the push to talk does not work. I can hear every one else on vent. They can't hear me.

The reason I use "L", is because ventrilo setup does not recognize that mouse button on the G5. My old mouse worked fine on the ventrilo setup, so I am use to using that button to talk.

Any ideas???? Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ventrilo and Logitech G5 mouse are compatible with each other. 
Simply go to the Logitech control panel that has your mouse settings and set the mouse Button 4 or 5 to "Generic Button". Save settings, open vent and click setup, put ur cursor over the hotkey window and press one the side button of your choice. Vent will display either Button 4 or 5, Press ok and start playing your games.


----------



## Rhaelyn (Oct 31, 2008)

2 days ago ventrilo was working on my comp..now when I try to log into it it sits at contacting server...even when I disconnect it still says contacting server...I've tried uninstalling it, removing user name and server sites but nothing is working...I am a gamer and I use vent for raiding...can someone please help me fix this problem


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Rhaelyn and welcome to TSF,

Please make sure that you have entered the correct details to connect to the server. Sometimes the server may change the port number but still keep the same IP. Check that (if required) you have entered the correct password and user name.


----------



## Kovacss (Sep 28, 2009)

hi there, i have a problem with my ventrilo, when anyone is talking on it all i hear is static and a few words, like its a bad mobile phone signal.


----------

